# I need to build someting



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a few kits coming, but I am also thinking of building the Mill that was in the 2014 Model Railroader. I have just the spot for it.
I also like the looks of the PIKO HO co-op, that I will have to scale up. Besides Colorado Model Structures, whom else sells just windows and doors at reasonable prices. I am thinking of just plywood structures at this time with steel reinforcement.
-Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Grandt Line has been mentioned, but our def's of 'reasonable' may vary....


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg;

A search for "half inch scale dollhouse window" on bing turned up offerings by Grandt Line and Houseworks. Like John wrote, I don't know whether they would work for your definition of reasonable. I did not search many of the entries, so it may be worth a try.

Hope this helps,
David Meashey


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

1/24 - 11 Piece Door and Window Set is now available for $5.95/ea plus shipping Yeah, I guess not much beats this price.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Check out Stoneworks 
http://www.rrstoneworks.com/windows.htm 
Dennis


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Those are not to bad. Thanks


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

where did you find the 11 pc. set at Greg?


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Colorado Model Structures. I have several of their kits. Not one complaint from me. Price is what I wanted to pay for plastic.


----------

